# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  new way of placing diy fan... as to let more light through.

## thanantosis

using the aircon trunking to hold diy fan is good.... however it will reduce the amount of light into the tank..... thus i come out with a slightly different way.... how it might help.....

http://www.arofanatics.com/members/t...ndifferentway/

----------


## jazzben81

bro how u stick the plastic to ur tank?

----------


## thanantosis

use those double side tape... (foam type)

----------


## vinz

I think they are called mounting tape?

----------

